# 70% Alcohol Hand Sanitizer



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anyone know of a hand sanitizer that contains AT LEAST 70% alcohol and can be purchased at a store?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www.egeneralmedical.com/nr02210.html

https://www.lovemypaws.com/felinediabetes/triad_hand_sanitizer.html


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, SE. I found that through a google search but I'm looking for something that I could purchase in a store. I use way to much sanitizer to be purchasing it off the web all the time. Purell and Germ-X contain only 62% alcohol which isn't enough.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Jesus Andy............. Still dont believe in condoms huh ????


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

got any friends that work for ems? they might be able to get some hospital stuff for ya andy.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Believe it or not, the hospitals around here use plain old Purell.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

HurriSept Antiseptic Hand Gel is a new one Andy. ask your pharmacist.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, bro. I've seen them all on the web; was just hoping I could find someone who knew of a specific store I could purchase some at.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

officemax has some industrial hand sanitizers, not sure of the brand or the strength though.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Let me see what I can do, I will check with infection control. AFAIK we use 62% hand santizer at the hospital I work at. What will 70% do vs. 62%?


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I've read numerous articles stating that 62% is the absolute minimum amount of alcohol that a sanitizer should contain. They all highly recommended using 70% alcohol. It's not big deal. I carry a bottle of alcohol in my duty bag; it's just easier to use a foam or gel though.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Take a bottle of 99% isopropyl alcohol and mix a little in with the sanitizer...?

Never tried it, but it could work...


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

frank said:


> Take a bottle of 99% isopropyl alcohol and mix a little in with the sanitizer...?
> 
> Never tried it, but it could work...


Look at the brain on Frank


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

go swipe the foam sani from an ambulance. the stuff we have in ours is 70% and there are cases of it in the supply rooms


----------

